# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Zweet

## ThBu

Kun je allergisch of overgevoelig zijn voor je eigen zweet?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi ThBu,

Het komt wel voor een allergie voor eigen zweet. Ik weet hier helaas niet veel van, maar misschien kun je een kijkje nemen in dit topic: http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2 .

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

